# C/F B14 Racing trunk?



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I have been doing a lot of research with many comanies and other forums to get this one going. I dont know how familar you guys are with the GT4 racing bodies for the 200 but the have a deck lid that is shaved (IE, No reverse lights, center panel, emblem, or key hole.) Very simalar to this A4 pic.







Fromt the reseach I have done, This is a very doable Idea, in either fiberglass or carbon. I have an extra trunk that I can mold the internal skeleton and sandwich that into the outer shell to get the result of a bolt on. I think this would look realy clean with a C/F hood and everything else C/F that is incorperated into the car. All the research is done just need funding to produce the molds and and a company to produce them. This would shave about 30lbs.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Another hint?  Mike, you are seriously full of GREAT ideas, but lets take these things one at a time  We'll first go for the CF hood, then the Do-Luck Style fenders, then the trunk...but we must have enough interest in order to put these things into production

Edit: Hey! Wait! What about us B14 Sentras? You're being one-sided and biased ...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*200! NOW LOL*

I know but I am already purchasing the trunk shell and I am going to start molding my extra trunk skeleton once I have it to work off of. Once the proto type is done than I will gather orders and send them to some one who can produce them. I am trying to find a picture that isnt blocked. So you guys can see it. Oh Buy the way. The Blue 200 ( MY BABY), My best freinds car, Might be totaled! He was rearended. We are going to buy the car back and strip it. I will have some fenders to work off of and alot of custom stuff up for grabs.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,

If you need pics hosted, send me an e-mail. I'll host them for you.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait, 
Aren't the trunk panels (not the cosmetics, i.e. lights and plate and trim) the same on the 200SX and sentra. The length width height and \ / part where it closes. THen you can make a 'universal' trunk lid. Of course i could be wrong.

Seth



















Actually I'm wring. The 200SX is a clean closure, whereas the Sentra has a stepped closure around the tailights.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*They are different......*

You could by one and cut it to fit the back lines....


----------

